# New eMac!!!



## ddma (Apr 29, 2002)

And also, new PowerBook 800MHz


----------



## voice- (Apr 29, 2002)

Plsease, if you're gonna fool somebody, at least give us a believable story....


----------



## Cord Meyer (Apr 29, 2002)

um, voice, is's true


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 29, 2002)

Processor and memory
700MHz PowerPC G4 processor with Velocity Engine
256K on-chip level 2 cache at full processor speed
100MHz system bus
128MB of PC100 SDRAM; two DIMM slots support up to 1GB using 128MB, 256MB, or 512MB DIMMs

Guys ...  Here's his Proof! ... i WANT ONE!!! 

http://www.apple.com/education/emac/specs.html

Nice Eh?! 

hehe

NeYo


----------



## voice- (Apr 29, 2002)

Apple did it!!! They revived the old iMac...

This looked like spymac.com-stuff to me...


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Apple did it!!! They revived the old iMac...
> 
> This looked like spymac.com-stuff to me... *



LOL! I Didn't believe 2 start with! ... but its Nice! ... 17in, G4 700MHz!  ... i want one! 


NeYo


----------



## ddma (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Plsease, if you're gonna fool somebody, at least give us a believable story.... *



I am sad today... I cut my finger badly so I didn't type too long... and now it is painful again while typing this post... so I didn't type very long in the post and I am sorry about that I didn't give you a full description and anyway... I am sad today...


----------



## ddma (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *
> 
> LOL! I Didn't believe 2 start with! ... but its Nice! ... 17in, G4 700MHz!  ... i want one!
> ...



I couldn't buy it because I am not a student in the US and even I am oversea...


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ddma _
> *
> 
> I couldn't buy it because I am not a student in the US and even I am oversea... *



So... IF u're from the UK? .. U're buggered? i haven't read anything other than the Specs!  

I hope not, cus i want one, and Finish College in 2 months *uk*


Neyo


----------



## ddma (Apr 29, 2002)

I am in Hong Kong, Neyo... I just found the new PowerBook in Apple (Hong Kong) web site...


----------



## voice- (Apr 29, 2002)

So, they don't sell them out of the US?, I know several classmates who want one already...


----------



## voice- (Apr 29, 2002)

Apple homepage Norway show eMac...where do I go to buy one?


----------



## Dradts (Apr 29, 2002)

Apple Germany also has the new eMac on its homepage


----------



## BBenve (Apr 29, 2002)

Apple homepage Norway show eMac...where do I go to buy one?


Only School can buy one for now


----------



## voice- (Apr 29, 2002)

So it's a schools computer, not a students computer...that sux


----------



## ksuther (Apr 29, 2002)

Hehe, I like this part of the eMac webpage, especially the bold part.



> The eMac comes with a choice of two optical drives  either CD-ROM for schools that prefer non-recordable drives or a Combo drive (DVD-ROM/CD-RW), which is just what students need for storing classroom projects on data CDs and for watching DVD movies. *Note that recordable CDs cost less than $0.20 each, and can hold 650 MB of information  the equivalent of more than 450 floppy disks  making them the smart solution for saving digital media projects, or sharing them with others.* DVD playback allows students to view multimedia content on DVD. eMacs equipped with the Combo drive are Apples lowest-priced system to offer DVD playback.



Floppy bashing or no?


----------



## dlookus (Apr 29, 2002)

At least on the US page, it says it's available to higher education students.


----------



## fryke (Apr 29, 2002)

Wow... Finally an educational Mac that doesn't suck big time. Remember the ugly beasts, those G3 AIOs? 

I think it's a good move to let education have an eMac. It sports a higher resolution screen than the iMacs, which are really quite low end there. And the screen's flat, too, so it's a *nice* CRT after all.


----------



## dlookus (Apr 29, 2002)

Is it just me or is it expensive? The price is so close to the iMac.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 29, 2002)

That's not very nice fryke, those all-in-one's were very nice computers, even if they were the size of an elephant and looked like one :-/


----------



## ddma (Apr 29, 2002)

But it is 8 mm less than the origianl 15 inche iMac!

Btw, the new PowerBook has audio linein!!!!!!


----------



## ddma (Apr 29, 2002)

I have a question... How do the PowerBook powered the Apple 23" Cinema Display on battery???


----------



## Frederic (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlookus _
> *Is it just me or is it expensive? The price is so close to the iMac. *



Hey, guys, this *IS* an iMac... They just put it in a stronger case for those careless children and students  

Nice iMac, anyway...


----------



## uoba (Apr 29, 2002)

My G4 466 is looking kinda silly now, even the kids can outpace me!


----------



## ddma (Apr 29, 2002)

My most expensive PowerBook G4 (667MHz) is even slowest than the eMac (700MHz)!


----------



## uoba (Apr 29, 2002)

When are we gonna see a really big difference in the G4 workstations!?


----------



## StarScream (Apr 29, 2002)

If you are not a student you cant buy it ???   The iMac with LCD is too expensive . But what is the price of the New CRT eMac ?

if its cheaper i want to have one for my mother


----------



## uoba (Apr 29, 2002)

Hmm, my Sherlock cap is  on at the moment. If they announcing new hardware now (and completely new hardware at that), when nothing much is happening, what'll happen at the next Macworld NY?


----------



## voice- (Apr 29, 2002)

well, we already have Ghz comps and new iMacs...I don't know what could happen next...maybe they will get some good emu-tool to run all Windows games and run them better than Windows...


----------



## ddma (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StarScream _
> *If you are not a student you cant buy it ???   The iMac with LCD is too expensive . But what is the price of the New CRT eMac ?
> 
> if its cheaper i want to have one for my mother  *



it is us$12xx...


----------



## dlookus (Apr 29, 2002)

$1,249.00 
700MHz PowerPC G4
128MB SDRAM
40GB Ultra ATA drive
Combo drive (DVD/CD-RW)
56K internal modem


$1,516.00 
700MHz PowerPC G4
512MB SDRAM
40GB Ultra ATA drive
Combo drive (DVD/CD-RW)
56K internal modem
eMac Stand

 In U.S.


----------



## twister (Apr 29, 2002)

I think they look ugly.

Twister
.oO( just my opinion )Oo.


----------



## dlookus (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm not really a big fan of the white look, but I think they're fine. They probably didn't put much into the design since it's not really Apple's "pride and joy" like the iMac.


----------



## celeborn (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> * If they announcing new hardware now (and completely new hardware at that), when nothing much is happening, what'll happen at the next Macworld NY? *



Most likely new iBooks and the G5. With Mac OS X 10.2 that'll be more than enough.


----------



## alexachucarro (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *
> 
> So... IF u're from the UK? .. U're buggered? i haven't read anything other than the Specs!
> ...



I'm at South Bank University and I logged in to ny Apple Account and it was there all ready for me to order. (avail. June) We (the family) was going to get an iMac LCD but the eMac is a better choice, cheaper and has combo drive.


----------



## simX (Apr 29, 2002)

I dunno about this here eMac.

It's priced at $999 and $1199, and it's not that innovative, just giving a 17" CRT.

I hope Apple knows what it's doing when it confuses the lineup even more..


----------



## dricci (Apr 29, 2002)

How is it confusing the lineup? It's for education markets only.. Not even mentioned on www.apple.com/store and I doubt we'll see one in the local Apple Store. This will fit in the edu lineup *perfect* since the iMac with the small screen and g3 was getting pretty dated, and the LCD iMacs probably were to fragile and costly for low end education and certain lab situations.

This is what should have been done a long time ago, and you can see that it's purpously designed to cut costs as much as possible.. The very low end one doesn't even have a 56k modem.

I'm happy with whatever helps Apple dominate the school market once again.


----------



## dricci (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by celeborn _
> *With Mac OS X 10.2 that'll be more than enough.  *



By the times these hit the School Stores (Late May, Early June) they may be pre-loaded with 10.2. It does say 10.1 right now, but 10.2 probably will contain optimizations for this to help it run better on the 128 MB standard ram on those things.

Probably will help out the iBooks, too.

Hmmm.. eMac.. Maybe we'll see an eBook soon, or possibly the return of the *eMate*?!?!

Well, I can dream..


----------



## ddma (Apr 29, 2002)

eBook... Heehee, a 12" Tablet with Apple Desktop Remote built in. Yummie.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _
> *
> 
> I'm at South Bank University and I logged in to ny Apple Account and it was there all ready for me to order. (avail. June) We (the family) was going to get an iMac LCD but the eMac is a better choice, cheaper and has combo drive. *


oh!  ...
Dude, i just looked at your location! Man, u live in Crawley! LOL! thats like! ...
I have Friends, who i stay with in "Colgate" Nr. Horesham! I'm going to stay with them, probably this Saturday, for a few days! lol ... thats kinda spooky!!

NeYo


----------



## googolplex (Apr 29, 2002)

Woa, how did they keep this under-wraps. This is pretty cool. This will be good for apple.

With all of this we aren't even paying attention to the new powerbook!


----------



## ksv (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Woa, how did they keep this under-wraps. This is pretty cool. This will be good for apple.
> 
> With all of this we aren't even paying attention to the new powerbook! *



Actually, I read about a 17" CRT "iMac" on spymac.com a couple of weeks ago, but I didn't belive in it at all


----------



## changomarcelo (Apr 29, 2002)

I actually like this new eMac than the iMac2.
Even though it was designed for students, I do prefer an eMac!!!


----------



## senne (Apr 29, 2002)

I think that Apple is going DOWN with designing. The iMac and eMac really do suck at the point of design. And i think that the eBook (i believe in that rumor)  also......... (but i still love the quicksilver, titatinium, iBook and the iPod (of course).)


(all this was my opinion of course eh)

senne.


----------



## dricci (Apr 29, 2002)

I think this design is the best ever, but the stand should be included on all models. It doesn't look complete without it.


----------



## mrfluffy (Apr 29, 2002)

just my thoughts on education computers, why does it need a 40 gig HD? at college all our work goes on the server, the hard drive only has windows (unfortunately) and the apps on it. Surely a 20 or 10 gig would save ebough money for an extra 256MB of RAM to help X along.

the bad thing about it is i have to get of my arse and get a job to buy one now.


----------



## vitaboy (Apr 29, 2002)

Probably because the 40 GB mechanism is the cheapest for Apple to get, since that's probably the the one that Apple purchases in the greatest volume. The basic economics of mass manufacturing dictates that a 20 GB unit won't necessarily be cheaper than a 40 GB one, even though consumer pricing might not reflect that.

Also, as Apple has been stressing the use of digital media as an enhancement to traditional class curricula, 40 GB is probably the minimum you want when editing digital video (I'm seeing a lot of short student-produced documentaries these days). Manipulating digital video files over 100 Mbps Ethernet just doesn't hack it.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 29, 2002)

Has anybody noticed the stand under the new eMac?


----------



## vitaboy (Apr 29, 2002)

That's pretty cool. 

I think the new eMac will be a hit. I hope Apple educational sales team are on the ball this year. The eMac, feature-for-feature, is probably one of the best deals out there for schools. I doubt Dell's $699 crapola systems don't allow RAM to be expanded to 1 GB nor do they have FireWire and other Mac niceness.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Apr 29, 2002)

I see this as an EXCELLENT option for my school. This is an excellent solution for art students... the original iMac's low resolution made it not an option for my GF, who was looking at getting one. The higher res will sell itself. Not to mention the much sturdier design than the flat panel iMac. This is a near perfect machine for a lab setting. No more double-inventory for monitor and system. Of course, certain requirements will still warrant a tower (digital video/compositing/multimedia labs vs. plain old general use print/web labs). 

I don't think a machine for education only is muddying up the product line. What it's come down to is expansion and power vs. economy and value.

I still can't imagine the G5 coming out soon... so I hope Apple doesn't muddy up the power too much. They need more dual processor models... that would definitely clear the air. If it came down to a choice between two processors and one... crystal clear difference to me. 

I wonder what the ibook has in store...


----------



## scruffy (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vitaboy _
> *Also, as Apple has been stressing the use of digital media as an enhancement to traditional class curricula, 40 GB is probably the minimum you want when editing digital video (I'm seeing a lot of short student-produced documentaries these days). Manipulating digital video files over 100 Mbps Ethernet just doesn't hack it. *



That's not much good in a large lab setting - if you store your work on local disk, then you need to let people write to the local disks (bad thing number 1), and of course if the very same machine they were working on before isn't available when they come back, they're stuck, which basically negates any benefit of having a computer lab at all (bad thing number 2).

Really, they ought to include the option of a diskless, netbooting eMac.  Not make it mandatory, of course, but optional.  OK, so you can't do a lot of fancy video editing, but surely, Mac labs are a common enough requirement that an option to save a considerable amount of money that way could only be a good thing...


----------



## dricci (Apr 29, 2002)

Can you do Netboot of Mac OS X client yet? I've read it still only supports Mac OS 9. Is there any reasoning behind that?


----------



## vitaboy (Apr 29, 2002)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't OS X come with NetBoot?

I can see how having server access to your files is beneficial, but I just can't see practically how a classroom full of eMacs with each one doing digital video work can share the bandwidth of a 100Base-T network. Server-based apps are good for office productivity, which doesn't require sustained reads and writes, but 10+ Macs all trying to apply that transition at the same time over anything less than Gigabit Ethernet won't be a pretty sight.

It's probably faster, if less convenient, for students to copy their video project folders to the local drive and then copy them back to the server when they log out for the day.

Or maybe iMove should have a feature that allows you to transparently use the local drive as a scratch disk, which then automatically syncs up to the main file on a server drive at appropriate intervals.


----------



## Captain Code (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *When are we gonna see a really big difference in the G4 workstations!? *



I'm guessing really soon now.  It's just the logical conclusion that new professional machines are on the way.


----------



## vitaboy (Apr 29, 2002)

I hope so! And I hope Apple REALLY surprises us with regards to the Pro desktops! A quad 1.6 GHz G4 machine would be a nice surprise, for example.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Apr 29, 2002)

Overall, I think the eMac is good machine for education. Of course, with all Apple products, I wish it were priced a little more competitively. Dell is really trying to win back their education crown, and will gleefully undercut Apple anywhere it can. I fully appreciate Apple needing higher margins to compensate for R&D expenses that Wintel folk don't spend, but this is the education market. Apple should have very low margins here. One of the main reasons Apple takes the education market so seriously, is because it knows that what students use in the Classroom, tends to lead them to buy the rest of their life. Get 'em hooked early (just like the drug pushers)... Dell, is quite aware of this too, and seems to take it a bit more seriously than Apple.

Back to the eMac. It's one heck of an education machine. I'm sure there's going to be a number of consumers who will want to get their hands on one too. Actually, it doesn't seem to hard. All you have to do is buy from the Apple Store for Education, and say it's for a student. Isn't everybody is related to somebody who's in school at sometime, right?  

As for the look of it, I think it looks great. It's not quite as wide as the 15" CRT iMac, and the White w/ Silver accents looks ten times better than the old "Snow" iMac model. The icing is the clear swivel stand (extra, but worth the price). Perched up on the stand, the eMac looks very sexy.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 29, 2002)

I made some eMac icons.

eMac Icons (2 Icons)


----------



## ksuther (Apr 29, 2002)

Pretty cool wdw_! They tend to look really bad when they get small though, oh well, we admire icons in their HUGE state, right?


----------



## vitaboy (Apr 29, 2002)

It makes you wonder if the eMac was originally slated to be the new iMac, in case the LCD iMac somehow got delayed too much or fell through.

Still, I think the demand on these things will be huge - as much as the LCD iMac if Apple releases it to the general public. But as you noted, I think a lot of sales will be non-educational "referral" sales.

And because there's no variety in terms of color and only 2 models, I'm sure the profit margin will stay healthy on the eMac. Prices of the 17" CRT will probably drop faster than 15" LCDs, and the cost of development was probably quite low compared to the LCD iMac.

I'm glad to see Apple not giving up the low-end to bottom-feeders like Dell and Gateway, and come out with a practical machine in a big way that will cause educators to take notice. Keeping the old iMac alive was a good hold-over strategy, but let's face it, with all the spotlight on the LCD iMac, it was only a matter of time before the old iMac became relegated as "antiquated" even if the feature set got updated.

With a new name and a new design, Apple makes a clean break from the old iMac legacy and the result is an eMac that is modern, capable, and definitely not obsolete. Apple needs to regain the market share lead in education, and educators need to wake up to the hidden costs of those $800 Dells (limited RAM expandability, shared video RAM, no built-in wireless, and crappy 15" monitors)


----------



## WoLF (Apr 30, 2002)

I love the new eMac, in fact, I may plan on saving for one. It would be a great upgrade from my Blueberry 500mhz iMac DV. Plus I have connections in the education market. 

I wouldn't mind something like an eMac, which is just about the same size as my current iMac only better looking and has more features.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 30, 2002)

They have a video about the eMac at news.com.

For some reason Phil Schiller wasn't there to show it off.


----------



## simX (Apr 30, 2002)

*sigh*  Goddamn Windows Media Player and RealOne Player.


----------



## uoba (Apr 30, 2002)

I love the back of this machine, looks like some sort of space mission thing!  The more I look at it the more I want one.

The thing is, I will start teaching design at a London Uni soon, do you think I could fix it so I can get one of these things!? 

did you notice that it's also one of the first products Apple have promoted with a different typeface rather than the standard Apple Garamond (that's just the typographer in me, sorry!) 

Anyway, back to my question, when are the workstations going to be SIGNIFICANTLY upgraded?


----------



## Cord Meyer (Apr 30, 2002)

check this out 

seems a bit ironic from the company that pionered the look and feel lawsuits


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 30, 2002)

lol...now I have to say that this looks weird  ... one wierd all in one like the iMac.... (and I thought the original iMac was dead )


----------



## julguribye (Apr 30, 2002)

It kinda looks like my TV...look:


----------



## senne (Apr 30, 2002)

OOoooooh, look at that sweet little iPod overthere! :d


senne.


----------



## Scummer (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrfluffy _
> *. Powerbook duo 230, 32MB, 200MB, Duo dock Plus, OS 7.5.5 (upgrading to 7.6 soon) running from a RAM disk.
> *



Heh.. funny... i have a old Powerbook 220 with b/w LCD and 4MB RAM at home with OS7.5 

I use it as a terminal

Thomas


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> **sigh*  Goddamn Windows Media Player and RealOne Player. *



Don't you just love them?! hehe! i do! 
<< God Damn Crappy Quicktime on Windows really sucks!  >>

NeYo


----------



## TommyWillB (May 4, 2002)

Nice that the brought back the audio in, but the video out still does ONLY MIRRORING!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....

How the hell are they going to sell a flat panel if they only do mirroring?!?!?!?


----------



## TommyWillB (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cord Meyer _
> *check this out
> 
> seems a bit ironic from the company that pionered the look and feel lawsuits
> *


LOL!

I wonder if emacs will be the default "word processor" for eMac's? I guess it would have been weird for them to have named the machine the Apple VI...


----------



## Gwailo (May 5, 2002)

That's cool! But why are they diverging their product line with an iMac and eMac, like they did with the iMac and the ill-fated Cube?


----------



## dricci (May 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gwailo _
> *That's cool! But why are they diverging their product line with an iMac and eMac, like they did with the iMac and the ill-fated Cube? *



They're not. It's education-store only.


----------



## Charon (May 6, 2002)

I read from finnish Macintosh website, that also individuals can buy this computer. But it will cost more.

There read something like:
Apple has noticed how many are willing to buy that machine and it wouldn't be wise if they would only sell that computer for schools. BUT it will cost more to individuals.


----------



## alexachucarro (May 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *
> oh!  ...
> Dude, i just looked at your location! Man, u live in Crawley! LOL! thats like! ...
> ...



cool! it's a small world! I love your spelling of Horsham, why don't you just add a 'w' to teh begining?!

I wish people would say where they are, it's far more inteesting. so where are you?


----------

